# My messy setup



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

My messy coffee bench


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

Love the Londinium.
The addition of Bewley's cups was a surprise. Not something you expect to see outside Ireland.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Haha, I bought a set of 6 😅. I love them for a flat white.


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Wow you got some gear buddy, no way I could lease that much kitchen space! Well done looks fab.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Luckily I've got a utility room 😅, otherwise my wife would say no haha


----------



## ConteCaffé (2 mo ago)

StevenG91 said:


> My messy coffee bench
> 
> View attachment 69814


I'm just getting started looking great but I'm heavy handed and want to take the base off my Microcimbali without snapping it!


----------

